# [S] Battlefield Heroes Reedem Code



## iiiLLuminati (15. August 2009)

Hi

ich zock schon länger Bf Heroes und hab so erfahren dass in der neuen Pc-Games bzw. Pc-Action Reedem Codes für Bf Heroes enthalten sind.

Falls noch jemand einen unbenutzten Code besitzt und so freundlich wäre ihn mir zu geben, bitte mir schicken.

per PM oder 
per E-Mail: daniel-hoermann@online.de

please, please, please    

mfg Danny


----------

